# Shield With Green CT Laser



## austinallen60 (Feb 17, 2016)

Got my first compact pistol this weekend. Put a few rounds through it the day I got it. Shot great with great accuracy. Was not as different as I thought it would be from my Glock 22 .40. It is now part of my EDC.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

What holster do you use for the CTC Green Laserguard? The only holster which will fit that I can locate is the IWB BladeTech. I removed the plastic clip which was junk and replaced it with an Ulticlip which works great. I had to drill a second hole for a screw for it though so it wouldn't pivot. I used two neoprene faucet washers to secure it and it works fine. Finally, I put some soft hook end Velcro onto the metal clip to make it more comfortable to operate. It hides behind my belt and can't be seen.


----------

